# Iraq asks Iran to return planes



## Aggie08 (Aug 7, 2007)

Gulf Times – Qatar’s top-selling English daily newspaper - Iraq

Probably not, but we appreciate your asking.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah and the Iranians will get right on that!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2007)

Got about a snowball's chance in hell of getting them back. However, I
do wish them luck.

Charles


----------

